# Any tips on how to build these cabinet doors?



## coffeecup (May 7, 2014)

All,

I am a novice looking to build my own kitchen cabinets. I have the tools but lack the know-how.

I like these doors, but given the narrow perimeter and thick center panel, it seems to me that standard panel door construction may not work.

http://www.cocokelley.com/wp-conten...kelley-in-the-details-carved-wood-handles.jpg

http://www.remodelista.com/files/styles/733_0s/public/fields/47 Plaza_5.jpg

http://cdn.archinect.net/images/615x/g2/g2f75u4ct9tprypo.jpg

Any thoughts?

Thanks,
Justin


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

Those almost look to me like they're fake frame-and-panel, with just a groove routed into a flat piece to make it look like frame and panel. I know I've seen those around on occasion.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Looks like they could be just a slab door, with a routed groove, and an add on edge to the face.








 







.


----------



## bzguy (Jul 11, 2011)

Definitely look like slab doors.
Cheapest way probably 5/8" MDF with 3/4" X 3/4" paint grade (Poplar?) edge-banding.
I'd rabbet a shallow slot in edge-banding thickness of MDF for easy glue-up, keep backs flush for euro-hinges.
Pulls look like tapered 3/4" to 1&1/2" ? clear coated red oak just butted to the painted Poplar.


----------



## coffeecup (May 7, 2014)

Great, thank you everyone!


----------

